# HauntForum community ROCKS!



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey Everybody...

I don't know what happened this year but it looks like everybody has stepped-up their game and went out of their way to get pics.

There are so many great props, new ideas and spins on classics that I can't hardly look at a Haunt/Display thread without getting some desire to build something or add to my display. "Man, I should build on my classic theme", "ooooo I should use black-light paint", "Dang, why didn't I build that toe-pincher?

Basement decor, room display, small cemetery with 1 or 2 props, Scene Setters and bluckies..... Everybody has something to contribute and has done so with great generosity.

So thanks to everybody, and YOU ROCK!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm with you, Haunted. The level of creativity and sheer niceness and generosity of this forum's members are just exceptional. I so enjoy my daily visits and the brain sparks other people's posts and projects inspire.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah! The people on this forum are so creative and awesome! So many genius ideas!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I didn't even know what a blucky was 18 months ago. I learned all the haunty goodness i know from everyone on this forum. Thanks everyone, and thanks to Zombie-F


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes...this website is awesome!!!!! So many great props and ideas.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Couldn't agree more!! I have learned so much from this site, and gotten so much help and so many ideas. Thanks to all!:smileton:


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

There are several haunts from these members that totally blow 75% of the pro-haunts out there out of the water. I am absolutely awestruck by the stuff I see here.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I joined for the how-tos and I've stayed for the great group of people here. Zombie-F has done a great job of putting a fun and informative forum together. Thanks ZF


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Revenant said:


> There are several haunts from these members that totally blow 75% of the pro-haunts out there out of the water. I am absolutely awestruck by the stuff I see here.


I totally agree with Rev. With little or no budget and thier own sweat and blood there are works of art made by the folks that inhabit this place. An amazing source of inspiration and goals to reach for.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

I concur with Rev....and that's why I joined up. (Not to spy or steal ideas mind you, but to learn.) As a pro haunter, I want to bring new life to the haunt where I work. The things I've seen people create and the feats they accomplish inspire me to new heights, and I salute each and every one of you all for it. If I had the means to bring just a few of you together, an unlimited budget, and an area to "haunt", I believe that we could create such a haunted attraction as to put Universal Studios and the like to shame.
Man..... I really need to win a lottery or somethin'.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

I belong to several Halloween forums as I know many of you also do because I bump into all of you from time to time on them but this is where I consider home and the one I visit daily, hourly is most like it.... the people on here are top notch, the way the forum is structured is top notch... lots of thought and planning behind that... the monitors are all cool, in other words, this is the forum that got it right all the way around... I Love this place!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

higginsr said:


> the monitors are all cool


He said monitors LOL. That made me think of HALL monitors and how very UNdisciplined our mods are. I think the mods need orange sashes that say MODERATOR!! That being said... I love this place. I found it via Hauntiholik a few years back when I was in search of a more interactive site to share and see others ideas. I like many others, visit here daily and it's the first thing I look at in the morning and the last at night. I spend more time talking with some of you than I do with my own husband LOL. Thank you for being here for silly times and serious ones. I have made some real friendships here that I hope will last a lifetime. The ideas may have been what brought me here but the haunters and the sense of family is what keeps me a loyal HF member. SOOO THANKS!!!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with everyone. This forum is great and addicting! The only problem is, my haunt project list keeps growing everytime I am on here!!!!! LOL


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am glad that a lot of people feel the way I do.

The 2008 displays are fantastic and cohesive, which is what I would like to have next year. 

Thanks again for the inspiration and all of the pics everybody has gone out of their way to get. 

Haunt-On!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

What I like most about this site (other than all the great ideas) is that everyone is cool. No one picks apart each other's ideas or projects/haunts. There is encouragement and inclusion for the tiniest of front yards haunts, to the gigantic, elaborate pro haunters and techies. No snottiness, no bickering. And I find that I am also checking in here in the a.m. & the p.m. It's..it's....just cool here. 
Now if we can just all live in the same town and have Halloween 24-7, it would be perfect.


----------

